# Budgies don't like and fruits or vegetables?



## JohnnyAndJune (Feb 27, 2018)

*Is Bird seed good?*

I got Johnny and June some new seed yesterday at petco and want to know if y'all think it's a good choice. It's called LM FARMS Parakeet diet. I also got them some Tropical Carnival mini spray Millet and the You and Me finch habitat and a few accessories for their new cage! Are all of these good products for my budgies?


----------



## SmolBirb (Dec 6, 2016)

Best thing to do is to check the stickies under Diet and Nutrition!

Bird seed is something you want to watch as too much of it can lead to obesity and nutrition deficiencies. The bag should reference how much they should be eating a day (typically about 2 tsps a budgie)

I would invest some time into trying to get your budgies to try some pellets, Harrison's, Roudybush and Zupreem are all good brands. Depending on the seed mix they may have some pellets in the mix, however there is a good chance that if your budgies have never tried pellets before they will pick around it. Be sure to adjust the portion sizes according to how much they actually are eating of the seeds. (My budgie Smol avoids some of the seeds in the mix, so I give him 3 tsps a day, plus pellets and veg)

Make sure you're only providing millet in portions as spray millet is very fattening! I use it as a treat, or to make Smol feel better in stressful situations.


----------



## SamanthaJ (Jan 27, 2015)

Also try to introduce them to a variety of vegetables and fruit, such as apple, spinach, kale. My budgie even likes parsley!


----------



## SmolBirb (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes I agree with SamanthaJ! Veggies are very important. Spinach and romane lettuce (deep green) is a great place to start with vegetables. Try different ways to feed them like chopping it up or clipping a leaf to the side of the cage. Maybe even take some of that spray millet and mix it with some veggies! Although careful with spinach as feeding it too often can be bad for budgies.

Check out this link! It has a great list of budgie safe foods:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/338818-safe-foods-budgies.html#/topics/338818


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The cage you chose for your two budgies is a good size as it meets the minimum recommended size cage for two budgies and you definitely got it for a good price. :thumbsup:

You and Me 30"x18"x18"cage

The best way to find the answers to your basic questions is to take the time to read the Budgie Articles and the Stickies at the top of each section of the forum.

Each budgie should receive 1 1/2 to 2 teaspoons of a High Quality Seed Mix per day in addition to pellets and fresh vegetables.
Fruit (and millet) should be given sparingly as a treat or training aid due to the high sugar content of fruit and higher fat content of millet.

With regard to diet, please refer to these threads which are in the Budgie Article Section of the forum.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html
http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html
http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html

*


----------



## JohnnyAndJune (Feb 27, 2018)

So I've been putting some fruits and vegetables in with Johnny and June and they have absolutely no interest in them what so ever. So far I have tried Grapes, Strawberries, Banana, carrots, iceberg lettuce, celery, and bell peppers(not all at the same time) does anyone have any suggestions on other fruits and vegetables that I should try to give them? And if they don't have ANY interest in any of the fruits and vegetables that they CAN eat what else should give them since they are eating seed? I want to make sure they are getting all the vitamins they need to be healthy happy birds but they are just being so stubborn with all the fruits and veggies!


----------



## SmolBirb (Dec 6, 2016)

It's great you're trying a variety of fruits and vegetables! Make sure to check out this sticky http://www.talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/338818-safe-foods-budgies.html#/topics/338818 it has a list of safe foods for budgies! I would steer clear of iceberg lettuce as it contains little to no nutritional value and is very watery. Try deep green Romane lettuce instead!

This sticky as well answers your question! http://www.talkbudgies.com/#/topics/94607

I know personally it took me a long time to get Smol to even go near veggies, he was afraid of them! Try the tips stated in the second link and let us know how that goes! The most important thing is don't give up!


----------



## JohnnyAndJune (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank you so much I will definitely go read those links you gave me! And I definitely won't give up!


----------



## SamanthaJ (Jan 27, 2015)

My budgie will only eat a couple of things at the moment, like kale and broccoli and he is scared if I introduce new things, but even if they don't seem interested just keep on trying. You'll eventually learn what they like and don't like.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've merged your two threads regarding your budgies' diet into one and moved it into the Diet and Nutrition Section of the forum.

You will find many different tips with regard to presenting vegetables and encouraging your budgies to try new foods in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum.
The first vegetable which my budgies that had not been weaned to vegetables tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt).

Budgies seem to love "spicy" tastes. 
They also adored fresh basil, cilantro, chickweed, zucchini and red pepper. 

Diet and Nutrition - Talk Budgies Forums

Using Apple Cider Vinegar (with the mother)
as a natural pro-biotic is very beneficial to your budgies:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

When I introduced pellets to my budgie, my Avian Vet recommended using Harrison's High Potency Mash and sprinkling it on the budgie's seed mix every day. This way, when the budgie hulls the seed it tastes the pellet mash and ingests bits of it as well. This helps the budgie identify the taste as a food source.

Many members seem to find the easiest pellets to use for introducing pellets to their budgies to be the CANARY sized Zupreem fruity pellets. Most budgies like the taste and the "Canary" sized pellets are tiny enough for them to easily eat them. Once they've become accustomed to the Fruity Pellets, introducing the smallest "natural" pellets is then an easy step.

Other than when I was using the Harrison's mash, I've never mixed my birds' pellets and seed together. My birds have three separate dishes each with a different brand/flavor of pellets available to them 24/7. Their seed is rationed to approximately 2 teaspoons of seed per budgie each day. I give them seed first thing in the morning right after putting clean newspapers on the bottom grate of the cages. I sprinkle their morning ration on the paper so they can forage for the seeds. I then do the same thing in the evenings (after replacing the soiled newspaper with clean) and again allow them to forage for their seed.

All of my birds have the option to eat the available pellets whenever they like throughout the day and they all enjoy them!

__________________
With a healthy diet, you should not need any vitamins or supplements other than Vitamin D3 which is used for birds who get limited direct sunlight.

Lady Gouldian Finch .com - Soluvite D

Here is an article about Full Spectrum Lighting:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...lighting-how-much-should-your-budgie-get.html

This link gives you an idea for a small full spectrum light:

Clamp Lamp and Incandescent Spot Lights at Drs. Foster and Smith: Portable lighting for pet birds

You've been provided with all the links and resources multiple times, please utilize them

Changing or making additions to your birds' diet takes time and patience. These things do not happen overnight. 
Sometimes it can take months for a budgie to decide to accept a new food.

.*


----------



## peppertweety (May 5, 2018)

What's been working for us is cutting up a few different vegetables into tiny pieces, putting them into one of their regular food bowls and topping it with their seeds. Even Tweety, who usually doesn't eat anything other than seed, likes it very much.


----------

